# Little Machine Shop 5" Mill Vise



## Ironken (Apr 23, 2016)

I just received some goodies from LMS. Very good to deal with. As I sort thru some issues with my mill (posted on the Grizzly part of this site) I figure that I can get my vise tuned up. Yes, the mill pictured here is too short to make a full cut on the face of the part.....I used a larger mill to do the bulk of the work but, set up with a smaller dia mill to allow me to go deeper into the vee. The ramp that you see here that the hemispherical ball rides on was terrible. A big lump right where the flat of the ball rides. I have that cleaned up and would like to know what you guys are using for stoning your vises. I would prefer something that is readily available locally. Any suggestions? As for the vise.....other than being full of grinding dust, baby seal fat and general crap, it doesn't look too bad.


----------



## bandaidmd (Apr 29, 2016)

i got the 3" version from them a few weeks ago and it took a lot of messin with it to get it dialed in, finally got to less than a thou out on all surfaces.


----------



## Ironken (Apr 29, 2016)

I havn't put the indicator to it yet but, I hope I'm not too disappointed. LMS is really good to deal with but, these vices aren't top notch. Kinda wondering if the Shars 550V cnc vise http://www.shars.com/products/toolholding-workholding/vise/5-550v-cnc-milling-machine-vise-0-0004-1 isn't better.


----------



## COMachinist (Apr 30, 2016)

Ironken said:


> I havn't put the indicator to it yet but, I hope I'm not too disappointed. LMS is really good to deal with but, these vices aren't top notch. Kinda wondering if the Shars 550V cnc vise http://www.shars.com/products/toolholding-workholding/vise/5-550v-cnc-milling-machine-vise-0-0004-1 isn't better.


I tried to buy one these vises but Shars was out and after 4 weeks of waiting, I bought the LMS 5" vise. First thing I noted was small lead screw on the vise. I made a pair of speed handles for my Glucern 5" I use on the G0704 CNC and swallow the vise sceew on the LMS vise. I'm using it for the PM-932M-PDF it seems to hold ok. I think all these Chinese vises are about the same in this price range material is good but final fit and finish is some what less than Kurt or Glacern. I did have to use a file on the LMS vise because of really sharp edges and corners. So far the little jobs I have used it on, it has done the job. 
CH


----------



## Ironken (May 2, 2016)

I did the same thing....got impatient and didn't want to wait for the Shars to become available. I ordered a LMS 5" vise.


----------

